# random questions about tegus



## Anthony (Aug 10, 2009)

if tegus are predators in the wild what kind of animals try to eat tegus in the wild?

can a tegu fart? LOL serious question sometimes i swear i smell a fart from her even my gf does...

at what age do u think tegus will start to show how there personality is gona be for good? like my tegu is only 6 weeks old or so and she seems very cool with me to pick up hold etc and she never runs from me but she also dont seem to starve for my attention one bit , she never comes to me except when shes in the bin and desperately wants out... shes also very grumpy when she first wakes up thats only time she really dont want me to go near her

are there any good documentaries on tegus? i swear im becoming obssessed with tegus i got one and i got one on the way and i cant get enuff of her


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

I've read and experienced they're adult personality comes between 15 & 18 months old. We had a B&W that was a little wild at times and was occasionally aggressive. At 15 months it's like someone flicked a switch and she mellowed and became a great Tegu. Never had another problem after that.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sure any animal that is bigger than them would sure try to eat them. They are not the fastest of creatures. And I'm sure they do fart. Everything farts. I believe that once your tegu gets bigger she will start wanting more of your attention. My little guy just started wanting me to take him out of his enclosure. He will try to climb on the wall. I have yet to see any documentaries on tegus, but if I see any I'll let you know. I know the feeling I am totally obssessed with tegus now ever since I got mine.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 10, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> I'm sure any animal that is bigger than them would sure try to eat them. They are not the fastest of creatures. And I'm sure they do fart. Everything farts. I believe that once your tegu gets bigger she will start wanting more of your attention. My little guy just started wanting me to take him out of his enclosure. He will try to climb on the wall. I have yet to see any documentaries on tegus, but if I see any I'll let you know. I know the feeling I am totally obssessed with tegus now ever since I got mine.



My tegu is pretty darn fast. I can't get him out of his enclosure because he runs so fast. Also when I had my last tegu he was older and bigger he was outside and ran down the street extremely fast.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 10, 2009)

Wll Ims ure large raptors hunt tegus. That probably why they(and so many other young reptiles) are afraid from being aproached from above. Remeber they live in argentina alot of diversity down there imsure thres plenty that eat them in other words thier not at the very top of the food chain.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 11, 2009)

He must have been on a mission!!! =)


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 13, 2009)

My girl moves sllooowwww... until she has a reason...

I've been letting her free roam a lot lately and have been feeding her live fish when I do... she can run 6' and grab the head of a fish in the blink of an eye... 

I was impressed...

As with most animals... I'm sure younger Tegus are hunted / eaten by far more animals than adults... Birds, larger Lizards, Snakes, Dogs (wild or domestic), any number of wild rodents... I'm not thoroughly familiar with ArgentinaÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s wild life, but I'm sure they have things comparable to our Raccoons, Possums and the likeÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Although I would guess the list of predators that would seek out a 4~4.5Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ 35 lb mini monster would be MUCH shorterÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ 

Which is why two adults can produce 30 offspring per year and the region does not get flooded with TegusÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Interesting conversation youÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ve sparked AnthonyÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------

